# Denominándose ya...



## Anisette

¿Y esta otra frase?:

"Denominándose ya [nombre de la marca]."

tengo dudas con la colocación de los elementos en esta frase,espero vuestra ayuda

Gracias.


----------



## Anisette

Nadie me puede ayudar con este par de cosas? no busco una traduccion gratuita,pero a mi traductor se le olvido un par de frases y me he dado cuenta al revisar el texto.

Tengo poca idea de este idioma pero lo ninimo para darme cuenta que los traductores online no me estan ayudando nada.


----------



## jordi picarol

Mira Anisette, si no pones tus frases dentro de un contexto concreto y completo, será difícil que alguien pueda ayudarte con un mínimo de seguridad.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Anisette

Vale,pongo la frase entera...pensaba que era más sencillo por partes porque estaba intentando traducir lo que faltaba...

A la muerte de [NOMBRE], y, tras trabajar para su viuda, se hacen cargo del taller denominándose ya [TALLERES BLANCO].
 
Bueno,el nombre entre corchetes es ficticio,pero en fin...esa es la frase...sobre la historia de una empresa.
 
Gracias


----------



## Alemanita

Als (apellido) stirbt, und nachdem sie für die Witwe (apellido) gearbeitet haben, übernehmen sie die Werkstatt, die bereits (talleresblanco) heißt.


Aquí falta el sujeto, no sé si basta con un simple "sie". Un poco más de contexto no estaría mal, pero a lo mejor ya te arreglas con esto.

Un saludo.


----------



## Anisette

muchas gracias Alemanita! 

pero...dónde faltaría el sujeto?


----------



## kunvla

Alemanita said:


> Als (apellido) stirbt, und nachdem sie für die Witwe (apellido) gearbeitet haben, übernehmen sie die Werkstatt, die bereits (talleresblanco) heißt.
> 
> 
> Aquí falta el sujeto, no sé si basta con un simple "sie". Un poco más de contexto no estaría mal, pero a lo mejor ya te arreglas con esto.
> 
> Un saludo.



Hallo Alemanita. Ich würde es ein kleines bisschen anders übersetzen, und zwar:

Als (apellido) stirbt, und nachdem sie für seine Witwe  gearbeitet haben, übernehmen sie die Werkstatt, die nun  (talleresblanco) heißt.

Was hältst du davon?

Gruß 

__________
Saludos


----------



## Alemanita

Hallo kunvla,

nun, das ist ja der Knackpunkt, nach dem Anisette fragte: wie gibt man denominándose ya wieder? Ich hatte es so verstanden, dass die Werkstatt zum Zeitpunkt der Übernahme bereits Talleresblanco heißt; aus deiner Fassung lese ich (ich kann mich irren), dass die Werkstatt mit der Übernahme den Namen wechselt und ab dann Tallersesblanco heißt. Die schnellste Lösung auf diese Frage würde sich aus der Kenntnis der Firmengeschichte ergeben, die Anisette hoffentlich kennt ...

Schönen Sonntag noch!

Hola Anisette:

No sé si me expresé mal, pero ese "se hacen cargo": ¿a quiénes se refiere? ¿Quiénes son ellos? No sé si el "sie" en alemán encaja bien con la frase anterior an alemán, si se entiende a quiénes se refiere. Lo siento, mis conocimientos de gramática no son muy buenos.

Un saludo.


----------



## jordi picarol

Denominándose "ya"...quiere decir a partir de ese momento, a partir del momento en que "ellos" se hacen cargo del taller.
Dicho de otra forma: Cuando (xxxx) se murió, ellos trabajaron durante un tiempo para la viuda. Después, se hicieron ellos mismos cargo del taller que, desde ese momento pasó a denominarse (TALLERES BLANCO)
----
Ese "ellos" puede referirse a los propios trabajadores que el difunto (xxxx) tenía empleados.
Saludos
Jordi


----------

